# xfx geforce 9500 gt vs. xfx geforce 8800gts



## blue957400

want to know which 1 u think is better..


----------



## Shane

the 8800gts will tear it apart.

the 9500gt is the same as a 8500GT,Not realy a good gaming card.

if you want to game i would look no less that a 9600GT.


----------



## Russian777

get this 4870 ati, and it will blow ur 8800gt and ur 9500gt away.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814102810


----------



## Shane

Russian777 said:


> get this 4870 ati, and it will blow ur 8800gt and ur 9500gt away.
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814102810



Yeah thats helpfull ,The 9500Gt is $64.99...not $149.99 that the 4870 is


----------

